# aggressive puppy



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

A week ago I got my puppy. She is 2 months old now. Just as she can be sweet and adorable, she can also bite my hands and legs till I bleed. She sinks her teeth in my shoes when walking, into my clothes while holding her. Together with the biting, she barks and jumps. I do own a crate but I haven't used it much. How do I get her to snap out of these fits of anger or frustration? 


Thank you so much,


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Shany, and welcome to the forums!! 

There have been many threads on this subject, and if you look over on the right-hand side of your screen, kind of near the top, you will see a "search" box. Just type in "puppy biting and nipping" and then click on the search button.

Here is a thread to get you started, but I would encourage you to have a look at some of the other threads, too. Good luck with your new puppy!! ;D ;D

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5223.msg39489.html#msg39489


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizsladogs, Ltd.
Managing Puppy Biting 

http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/pupbiting.htm


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!
I figured I wasn't the only one.

Will go take a look at the posts now.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

I remember those days. Our Ruby is 16 weeks now and much better. All the scratches are healing and I no longer have to explain all the scratches when I meet people.

They do grow out of it. Ruby seemed to get better almost overnight. It's certainly not a sign of an aggressive dog. Although I'll admit we were a bit concerned too.

I put no-chew spray on my feet which helped a bit.

We found sitting down so she would settle down helped. It was like she was over-tired and needed to be told to sleep.

She did (and still does occasionally) do it for attention. It was the only way she knew to let us know she was desperate to go out or wanted to play. As she's got older and learnt better ways of communication the shark attacks have settled.

You can try lots of methods to help them settle down but I believe the only thing that really helps is time. It won't last forever.


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

I know I may have over reacted calling her aggressive but I was worried I wouldn't be able to properly correct her and thus make matters worse. It is quite reassuring to see that you guys have also been through this. I will try the spray bottle and leaving the room. I do have faith in her, she is one adorable puppy. 

Any advice on how to reduce pee and poop frequency around the house? I take her out about 5-6 times a day and at times even during the night if she needs to. I have a crate, but I feel quite sorry for her, putting her in there. Anybody using it and happy with it?


Thank you, lots of love to our Vizslas


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi again, Shany! I think the main thing you need to know about puppy biting and nipping is that it will go away with the passage of time. 

The main thing you need to know about housetraining your puppy is that you cannot be too attentive! Constant supervision, and I mean constant... is the answer. This, too, shall pass! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Shany said:


> I know I may have over reacted calling her aggressive but I was worried I wouldn't be able to properly correct her and thus make matters worse. It is quite reassuring to see that you guys have also been through this. I will try the spray bottle and leaving the room. I do have faith in her, she is one adorable puppy.
> 
> Any advice on how to reduce pee and poop frequency around the house? I take her out about 5-6 times a day and at times even during the night if she needs to. I have a crate, but I feel quite sorry for her, putting her in there. Anybody using it and happy with it?
> 
> ...


To answer your toileting question...........................

Trust me when I say, pup wants to go to the toilet well away from the den area. They are naturally clean animals and if they do go inside the house, there will be a reason. Here are some suggestions to try. 

I am assuming pup knows the correct place outside to go and can either get out himself, or alternatively, has worked out how to let you know they need out. If they have not yet let you know the out signal, then YOU need to study pup harder to figure out what his signal is. There will be one. 

However, if pup is not able to communicate his need in time, he may let go out of desperation. Once again, they are clean animals and do not like soiling their own den, so if they go in the house, it's embarrassing for them more than you.

When pup goes inside, it's important to let him know where to go, not that he was a bad boy for going inside. Actually, if pup went inside, then you've been a bad girl/boy for not reading his signals in time. 

Mop up the soiled area with a paper towel. Pick up pup and take him and the paper towel out to the toilet area and place the paper towel down on the ground. Place pup down next to it and the moment pup sniffs the towel, praise/reward immediately. This method works really well with lots of my friends having success using it.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi again,

Toilet training will get easier. If you're in any doubt about your pup needing to go, then go. Any hint of sniffing the floor, take your pup out. We realised that after an accident Ruby had been trying to tell us. 'Shark attacks' was one way she used to let us know she needed to go out.

As for the crate. Ruby absolutely loves hers. Initially we would put her in it, but now she will go in of her own accord. As soon as we start getting ready for bed she gets up and goes in her crate. And from a selfish point of view it's really useful to keep her out of the way. Not all the time, but it has it's uses as I found when we had a gas man walking in and out. 

I've read that its best to try put them in when you're there a bit as well as when you go out. That way they don't associate it with being left.


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

mswhipple, ozkar, you guys are amazing, thank you so much for all your input. 

Regarding her going outside, I do read her signals, most of the time. She goes out first thing in the morning, last thing at night and many times in between. However, I can stay with her outside for half hour during which time she does her things, then we get back home and she goes again on the floor. I always clean when she goes inside and never punish her for that. Will definitely try your paper towel suggestion. I've noticed that she less and less wakes me up at night. But to my surprise, she did go on her bed... 

I will have patience and try my best. I know time, love and care and the answer.

Thank you again so much, feels so good being part of this forum thanks to people like you!


----------

